# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Kala jamoon

## shaann

*Kala Jamoon*


*Ingredients*

*350 gms. khoya
200 gms. paneer
65 gms. plain flour (1/8 cup)
600 gms. sugar
4 cups water
1/2 tsp. cardamom powder
1 tbsp. milk if required
ghee for deep frying*

*Method*

*Make 1 string syrup of sugar and water. 
Mash, grate or crumble khoya and paneer together. 
Add cardamom powder, flour and knead well till smooth. 
If too dry, add a little milk. Form a soft dough. 
Make small balls out of dough rolling lightly between palms. 
The balls should be half the size of pingpong balls. 
Heat ghee till slightly fuming. Cool for 3 minutes. 
Add some balls, and allow them to rise before putting back on heat. 
Fry on low heat, till dark from all over. 
Drain and dip into syrup. 
Allow to soak till next batch is ready. 
Repeat till all dough is exhausted. 
Drain and transfer to serving dish. 

Note: Take care not to fry on high or the jamoons will stay undone from the centre. If the jamoons are cracking, add some more milk. If soaking too much fat, add a little more flour. A little variation is bound since the khoya may not be uniform each time.*

----------


## sanacook

Nice recipe

----------


## Putnambroune

Kala-jamoon is one my favorite desert and I like this so much and it's taste really yummy and I think that,I never tried at home,I will try to make this.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks for sharing =)

----------


## charmil20091

Wow great.. my mouth is watering.

----------


## mrbaazi

Jamoon safaed bhi hota hai kiya!!!

----------

